# weight of a 2007 ocr c3 in small?



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone know the weight of a bone stock ocr c3 in size small?

Why don't bike companies publish their bikes' weights for $*&^&$^ sake? Especially for road bikes, where it seems to be important...


----------

